# Beginners guide to keeping black rock



## jakethomas1995 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi! I've been advised to start with black rock chickens because they're hardy and lay well. However I was wondering what's the best way to keep them in a pen? I've got a coop and I've put a 5 foot fence of about 20 square meters but I'm wondering if they'll stay in the pen as I've read that they'll fly over a fence if they want to? 




Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

trim the flight feathers maybe. I have never heard of a black rock before so not sure. If its a flighty bird then I would say trim the feathers.


----------

